# Is Pokemon animal cruelty?



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

It is. Even though, there aren't always animals fighting like the magnet pokemon (first one) and the one that gave those people seizures (the crystal-like one), these pokemon are captured from the wild and forced to fight other pokemon for the trainer. These Pokemon get hurt. They should be in the wild where they truly belong.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

No, but i think it's a pretty goofy show. I don't understand whats appealing about it to children, yet alone adults.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, it's Michael Vicks favorite video game.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Its just a show. They are meant to fight anyways because they have powers.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

LoL. The plot in poemon black/white is actualy about this. 
If pokemon were real then yes it would be cruel but to the best of my knowledge no one has tried to replicate pokemon battels with real animals.


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

I stopped caring at that point.
Ice cream cones and chandeliers...


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Technically, it's worse than animal cruelty. Pokemon are sentient beings, so it's more like enslavement. Actually, it's perhaps even worse than that, since the Pokemon you catch are brainwashed into fighting for your cause after you brutalize them. It's sort of like when the Ottoman Empire would take male children away from their homes and turn them into Janissaries. Yeah, that's the best analogy I can think of: Pokemon are Janissaries.

That said, though, it's basically harmless. Every video game is kind of twisted if you reduce it to its component parts. Mario is rewarded with points for killing every enemy he comes across even with it would be more efficient just to avoid them, Pac-Man relies on copious amounts of pills to eat dead people, and Ratchet & Clank's central draw of constantly relying on new technologies to make it to the next level teaches kids to be materialistic. The only inherent evil of Pokemon is how it tricks its fans into buying the same game over and over again.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

What's more cruel is that the developers have basically engineered a Darwin natural selection system into the game by making a very cryptic and convoluted EV and IV system that basically acts like a pokemon's genes. That means that you'll encounter 10 of the same pokemon and each one will be different in terms of stats and how they grow. It essentially encourages abandoning the weaker ones in favour of the stronger ones, leaving the weaker ones to be caught and let go again and again, or die off.


----------



## sammyandlucy (Oct 4, 2011)

No


----------



## Braaainns (May 17, 2012)

Hmm, maybe don't take it too seriously? Cartoon violence has existed for decades, it's just for fun.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

PillsHere said:


> I stopped caring at that point.
> Ice cream cones and chandeliers...


Wait, are those actual pokemon? I stopped playing after silver version lol


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

PillsHere said:


> I stopped caring at that point.
> Ice cream cones and chandeliers...


Magnets...
















Bunch of eggs...









Piles of goo...























Theres been terrible pokemon in every generation. Though ice cream and chandeliers are pretty funny/terrible.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

It's kind of funny that many of my favorite Pokemon were the ones that most people think are awful. I love Grimer and Muk, for example. The ones I didn't like were the ones that just looked like dogs and cats.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

scooby said:


> Magnets...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget this...thing


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> What's more cruel is that the developers have basically engineered a Darwin natural selection system into the game by making a very cryptic and convoluted EV and IV system that basically acts like a pokemon's genes. That means that you'll encounter 10 of the same pokemon and each one will be different in terms of stats and how they grow. It essentially encourages abandoning the weaker ones in favour of the stronger ones, leaving the weaker ones to be caught and let go again and again, or die off.


Hello Magicarp!
It starts out weak then becomes strong


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

This may seem like a silly question but do you think they eat pokemon? Lol? Like I've seen Ash eating burgers and stuff before.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Charmander said:


> This may seem like a silly question but do you think they eat pokemon? Lol? Like I've seen Ash eating burgers and stuff before.


so random lol


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

I remember once I was watching Pokemon with a bunch of friends (we were all in our mid twenties at the time) and my one buddy says "Look, that's Pokemon abuse!" And I said "Dude, the whole show is Pokemon abuse." And my other friend in the room said "Yeah, really. They make them _fight_ each other."


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

No, think of it as boxing. If treated well the bond between a trainer and a pokemon is more love than you could imagine! But if they aren't so well treated then bad things can happen.

I can't believe PETA hasn't picked up on this.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

LOL, it's only a cartoon. There are video games with worse effects, such as shooting people.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> The only inherent evil of Pokemon is how it tricks its fans into buying the same game over and over again.


So, being into a sequel of anything is evil? :con


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Rich19 said:


> Hello Magicarp!
> It starts out weak then becomes strong


IV's and EV's mean a Gyarados can have a 154 attack difference than another at lv 100 (Lowest 229 attack, highest 383), not very strong but still better than Magikarp.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

This again. We should consider Zombie abuse as well. They're Pocket Monsters, not dogs or cats, they may look like them but in Pokemon lore, the pokemon were gods before humans were able to control them for a long time pokemons controlled humans due to their powers. That's like it's animal cruelty to make a dog go hunt a rabbit. Besides many people use them as pets or protection.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

9/10 troll topic.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

BobtheBest said:


> So, being into a sequel of anything is evil? :con


Only if you repackage the first thing in a new box.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ummm it's an animated cartoon. I would think not


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Charmander said:


> This may seem like a silly question but do you think they eat pokemon? Lol? Like I've seen Ash eating burgers and stuff before.


Yeah, they probably chop up wild miltank


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Yeah, they probably chop up wild miltank


And those pig Pokemon, Swinedel, Swindle, I forget what they're called. But yeah, every now and then you see them eating a chunk of meat on a bone, which to me suggests they're cutting up little Pokemon...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Rich19 said:


> Hello Magicarp!
> It starts out weak then becomes strong


It becomes strong with one fatal weakness: Electricity. It's bad enough that Gyarados is a water type, but it's also a flying type, which serves absolutely NO purpose except to make electric attacks 4 times effective.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

BobtheBest said:


> So, being into a sequel of anything is evil? :con


Of course.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

NO! It's not cruelty! Pokemon love their trainers! Even though they struggle to near unconsciousness to avoid capture... it's in order to _challenge_ a trainer's worth. Pokemon are our friends!

Now get your *** back in the ring Pikachu. Make me some cash.


----------



## Adversary (Mar 20, 2012)

This a joke? Pokemon are creatures that love to fight and they cant die. They are based on animals, but they are not the same. Even if they were animals, its still a fictional Anime/Video game, so who cares?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> It becomes strong with one fatal weakness: Electricity. It's bad enough that Gyarados is a water type, but it's also a flying type, which serves absolutely NO purpose except to make electric attacks 4 times effective.


You can teach him fly. I forgot how, but my cousin showed me once how to do it.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

rapidfox1 said:


> *It is.* Even though, there aren't always animals fighting like the magnet pokemon (first one) and the one that gave those people seizures (the crystal-like one), these pokemon are captured from the wild and forced to fight other pokemon for the trainer. These Pokemon get hurt. They should be in the wild where they truly belong.


Except for the fact that it isn't. When was the last time you caught an animal with a Pokeball?

The majority of Pokemon are clearly inspired by animals, key word being "inspired". They aren't animals. Wouldn't cruelty require animals? lol

Anyways (on a more serious note), I believe that this thing is entirely dependent on perspective. As a kid Pokemon never gave me the idea or even sparked the curiosity of animal fighting. My child mind was much more curious in the real deal. I wanted the video games and the toys. It didn't even occur to me that the Pokemon were animals until I was a pre-teen. My point is that some people will take the inspiration for the Pokemon and remain fixated on that fact. Others will only see these fictional creatures as being 1 billion times cooler than animals lol.

If I was in the world of Pokemon I would be a trainer. Why? well because the rules to their universe are different. In the real world you can't use potion and health centers to completely heal your pets.

One fact of Pokemon that is important to highlight is the fact that the context of the universe is massively different. Sure I admit that the entire experience resembles animal cruelty to a degree but it's also an extremely fictional world with different rules. In their universe the battles aren't as critical as rl.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

No, not at all. I haven't watched in a long time, but a large number of eps are dedicated to the respect and trust between Pokemon and trainers. People who abused Pokemon were the antagonists in the series and very much hated.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Though I do feel obligated to post this:


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Pokemon like to fight according to the anime, but if it wwas in real life yes it would be animal cruelty. But making objects fight wouldn't be considered object cruelty, vandalism maybe in some scenario's. I would love to see a bubble, headphone, fruit's, vegetables, and a toilet pokemon I sdunno why a toilet lol.


----------

